

On Quantum Computing (2005) - luu
http://www.wisdom.weizmann.ac.il/~oded/on-qc.html

======
AUmrysh
I'd like to see a topological (braid) quantum computer [1]. While I don't
imagine it's any better than any other sort of quantum computer, I do think
the fact that it could work is quite amazing in itself.

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Topological_quantum_computer](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Topological_quantum_computer)

